# Last trip for 08' (Destin with Cameron and crew)



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe one of the guys will do the report. I be too tired. You know how we old folks are. Teaser pics...


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

awesome post man. nice mess of fish

SSI


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow you guys caught some beast. Looks like a great day on the water.:bowdown


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

now thats a mess of fish!!:clap:clap


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

good catch guys. glad ya had some fun. thanks.

scot


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a quick version...others can post more details...

After a long break from fishing the Palmetto seriously,we went out deep withthe one day weather window. Crew was Wade, George (lobsterman), my girlfriends step-dad, Wade's friend Jason and I. I had found a bunch of hardtails and pinfish Monday PM, so we were chock full of bait.

Seas were a mixed 2 to maybea 3 inin the AM and glassed off nicely throughout the day. The big surprise was the complete lack of current way offshore. Made for an easy fishing day. Ran 45-50 miles SSE to some rocks and wrecks. First deep spot produced 3 or 4good AJ's - biggest was 40ish lbs. This spot also produced two nice groupers to 25 lbs. After we had all had enough from pulling on fish in 400+ feet, we moved east to some "shallow" ledges. On the first ledge (275 feet) we got another good AJ or two, had one on thatI hooked 100-150 feet off the bottom and just could not control at all until hooks pulled halfway through the fight - definitely would have been our biggest AJ of the day.Wade had a similar situation with a stud grouper. He had his head turned and he was 30-40 feet off the structure when he got pulled back in with a locked down drag.

We then came backup the hilla bit into 250 feet, then 225, then 190, picking up a gag/red or two along the way. In 180 feet we found a great area or ledge/low rock and the gags were on fire. Kept 5-6 more until it was 3:45 and we were still 42 miles from the rocks. I would have loved to stay and get our grouper limit in and around this area, but we had to get back in range before family members began to get nervous (and the SSI was pretty full). Cleared Destin pass with the last rays ofsun fading. Ride home was beautiful with glassy seas and the setting sun. I'll post pics when i can get them off of the camera.

Total tally was:
10 groupers (I think) to 25/30 lbs, all good grade.
4 AJ's to 40-45, many released
1 Almaco Jack
Many snappers released on the shallower stuff
A World record sized white snapper caught by Mr. Wade Hatten himself (he can comment on that one :toast)

Great day on the water. From 10 miles on out there were hundreds of Man-o-wars. We also saw a nice floating 55 gallon drum about 40 miles out. Had all kinds of growth on it. If only the water was a little warmer...

That's a wrap for 2008... Happy New year to all!:letsdrink

Cameron


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL Yep, shoulda tooka pic of the white. Thought I had a keeper grouper on....


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

damn nice mess of fish there guys!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^ How big was it?? Way to go Downtime!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Guessing around 5 pounds...


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job guys, that is one nice box of fish.:hungry


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Those are some beautiful grouper in that pile-o-fish. 400ft . Wow . My back hurts just thinking about fighting an AJ that deep. Nice catch.:bowdown


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sooooooo tired from jigging that depth and fighting fish that I am numb from the ears down. I had a fabulous day fishing with the gang. Wade it was great to finally get to fish with you and I can't wait to do that again. That is after I recover from the trauma of reeling fish up from the abyss. Thanks Cameron for a great day. Happy New Year to the crew and the entire fishing forum.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

man, i had a great trip with cameron and the guys. i can't wait to do it again. it was a hell of a day.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here are some more pics from the trip....


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice Wade !!!!!!!!!!!!! Those be some pretty good pictures there.

Scott


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice box of fish!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations. Great end to '08. Keep up the good work in '09 looks like friday and saturday might be fishable.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice grouper!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Wade, whats that look on your face all about?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That look is he got spanked/owned.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Lickety-Split (1/1/2009)*Hey Wade, whats that look on your face all about?


I had gas......


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (1/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Lickety-Split (1/1/2009)*Hey Wade, whats that look on your face all about?
> ...




hahahaha...those are some fine fish and a great report with excellent pictures...thanks for posting and congrats on winning that battle wade...


----------

